# Wohin in 2006



## MÖÖÖÖP (28. Dezember 2005)

hallo , bin im moment dabei meinen familienurlaub für das nun kommende jahr zu planen.

wollte bei den hier anwesenden mal fragen wo man diese art der hochseefischerei halbwegs verträglich mit der familie verbinden kann.

vielleicht hat jemand zu den passenden reisezielen auch noch kontakte zu 
reiseveranstaltern oder sogar booten vor ort.

danke


----------



## Sailfisch (28. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wohin in 2006*

Ich mach hier jetzt mal den Ansgar!   (verstehen nur die häufigen Leser des Big Game Bereichs!   )

Da mußt Du aber zuvor noch einige Frage beantworten, bevor man Dir weiterhelfen kann.
Was möchtest Du denn genaue machen? Nur auf die ganz Großen? Oder light tackle? Inshore oder offshore?
Wieviel möchtest Du ausgeben?

Kannst aber auch mal hier www.fischen24.de stöbern, möglicherweise findet sich da schon was.


----------



## MÖÖÖÖP (28. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wohin in 2006*

ich möchte erstmal grundsätzlich in den hochseebereich hereinschnuppern.

inshore und light tackle bedeutet bei dir was ?

hochseebereich bedeutet wohl in eurer sprache offshore ?

größe der fische und preis ist mir egal, nur warm soll es sein.

danke auch für die internetadresse, aber den anbieter kenne ich schon.


----------



## Sailfisch (28. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wohin in 2006*

Wenn Du ersteinmal reinschnuppern willst, so würde ich mit light tackle (Definition schwankt, ich meine die Fischerei bis 50Lbs) beginnen. Gutes Ziel dafür wäre z.B. die Pazifikküste von Mexiko, da gibt es Sail satt. Kannst Dir ja mal meinen Bericht durchlesen.
Aber auch Kenia sollte ein lohnendes Ziel sein. Wenn Du Martin Joswig bereits kennst, so könntest Du den auch anrufen, der hat bestimmt einige gute Tipps. Momentan ist er aber in Gabun!


----------



## MÖÖÖÖP (29. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wohin in 2006*

das mit deinen ganzen fachbegriffen ist ja schon irgendwie hilfreich.

aber meine eigentliche frage war doch eher "wo" man die hochseefischerei mit einem familienurlaub verbinden kann.

das wurde bisher leider noch nicht beantwortet.

die frage "wie" ich dann dort an welchen fisch komme werden mir die dort ansässigen skipper doch bestimmt auch fachlich fundiert am besten beantworten können.

dein tip mexico scheidet zwar nicht unbedingt aus,aber ich habe auf der seite des bgfc kürzlich einen aktuellen und meiner meinung nach doch recht negativen bericht über dieses revier gelesen.

vielleicht gibt es ja noch mitglieder hier die sich mit der frage nach dem "wo" etwas besser auskennen ?


----------



## Flatfischer (29. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wohin in 2006*

Kenia, Thailand, Mexico, Mauritius, Seychellen, Karibik, Bahamas.....; die Auswahl ist nicht gerade klein. Ohne eine konkretere Beschreibung Deiner Vorstellungen kann Dir wohl niemand fundierte Tips geben. Sailfisch hat genau die richtigen Fragen gestellt. Ganz wichtig ist auch, wann Du in Urlaub fahren willst. Fast alle Hochseearten wandern und sind daher nur zu ganz bestimmten Zeiten vor Ort. Zur falschen Zeit kann Dir auch der beste Skipper keine Fische an den Haken zaubern. Vom Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis ist Kenia wohl optimal; wenn Geld keine Rolle spielt, würde ich auf die Seychellen fahren.
Gruß Flatfischer


----------



## MÖÖÖÖP (29. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wohin in 2006*

ich versuche das mal so zu beschreiben.

vorhanden sein sollte.

1. sauberes Hotel (kindgerecht)
2. sandstrand
3. zum fischen gut ausgestattete boote
4. sicher und seuchenfrei (dies könnte zum beispiel in kenia zum problem werden)
5. reisezeitraum ist august-september 2006

da ich von der hochseefischerei keinerlei ahnung habe und das nur erst einmal ausprobieren möchte sind die fragen nach euren fachbegriffen für mich vorerst einfach irrelewand.

woher soll ich denn auch wissen ob ich light tackle fischen bevorzuge oder doch eher einen marlin.

habe beides noch nie erlebt, also woher soll ich es dann wissen.

war der meinung das hier angler anwesend sind die schon das eine oder andere revier selbst (vielleicht auch mit frau oder familie) bereist haben und dadurch eigene positive oder negative erfahrungen zu diversen reisezielen einbringen können.

vielleicht kommt ja noch etwas brauchbares.


----------



## wodibo (29. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wohin in 2006*

Ich war mal mit Familie im Juli/ August auf Sri Lanka in Beruwela.
Top Hotels
Sandstrand
zum Fischen hab ich mir nen Beachboy genommen und der hat mir nen Fischkutter für kleines Geld gesucht (6 Stunden für 200,-DM)
Sicher und Seuchenfrei ist es allemal. Allerdings würde ich für Ausflüge ne Malariaprofilaxe empfehlen.

Vorerst solltest Du mit Little Big Game da gute Erfolge haben. Zielfisch: Barracuda, Yellowthun, Kingfish e.t.c.

Nachteil:
zu der Zeit ist Regenzeit (d.h. pro Tag so 1-2 Regenschauer vom feinsten für ca 30 min.)


----------



## MÖÖÖÖP (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wohin in 2006*

das hört sich doch vernünftig an.

wo liegt beruwela genau.

hättest du eventuell auch noch ein empfehlenswertes hotel für mich.

sollte man für dort eigenes gerät organisieren oder sind die boote deiner meinung nach ausreichend ausgestattet.


----------



## wodibo (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wohin in 2006*

Beruwela liegt im Südwesten der Insel. Ich war im Hotel Riverina und das ist absolut Top!!!! 4 Sterne, riesengroßes Gelände mit tollem Pool und eine erstklassige Küche.
Gerät hatte ich dabei, da die einheimischen Kutter Big Game Ausrüstung haben und damit kurbelst Du die Kleinen nur rein. Mit ner 30-50 lbs Rute macht das schon mehr Spaß #6
Unbedingt beachten: Feilschen ist Pflicht und wenn Du was gefangen hast, gehört der Fisch der Crew. Allerdings hatten wir uns angefreundet und ich war dann Abends zum Fischessen auf ceylonesisch eingeladen...Legger #6


----------



## MÖÖÖÖP (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wohin in 2006*

habe das eben nachgeschlagen http://www.southtravels.com/asia/srilanka/riverinaberuwela/ und für gut befunden.

die frage nach dem reiseziel hat sich damit schon erledigt.

gibt es für sri lanka einreisebestimmungen wie visa o.ä.

bitte aber auch noch um aufklärung bezüglich geräten.

was bedeutet 30-50 lbs. und gibt es spezielle hersteller für diese gerätschaften.

wenn ja welche sind empfehlenswert.


----------



## wodibo (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wohin in 2006*

Jepp, das ist das Hotel #6
Du brauchst einen gültigen Reisepass. Eine Stunde vor Ankunft werden im Flugzeug die Visa ausgeteilt. Ausfüllen, beim auschecken abgeben, feddisch :m
Also Gerätemäßig wirst Du von den Membern noch ne Menge input bekommen.
Ich fische da mit ner Cormoran Seacor in 30 lbs mit durchgehenden Rollerringen und ner vernünftigen Multi (es kann an diesem Gerät ordentliche Fluchten geben). Monofile Schnur so um die 0,50, selbst hergestellte Stahlvorfächer von 1,5 bis 2 Meter Länge (wegen evtl. Haibisse), verhindern das monfile Vorfächer bei Haifluchten an der rauhen Haut aufgerieben werden.
Als Topköder beim Schleppen hat sich ein 24'er Rappala swimming, hellblau erwiesen. Ca. 50 Meter hinterm Boot und die Fahrt grad so schnell das er nicht aus dem Wasser springt.
Aber da werden von den Profis sicher noch ne Menge bessere Tips kommen.


----------



## Sailfisch (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wohin in 2006*

Auch bzgl. der Mitnahme von Angelmaterial solltest Du Deine Anfrage etwas präzisieren. Sofern Du bis dato noch kein Material hast, so stellt die Anschaffung von Big Game Gerät einen durchaus beachtenswerten Kostenfaktor dar. Aber auch der Faktor Raum und Gewicht muß beachtet werden. Willst Du Dir ein Rutentransportrohr zulegen oder möchtest Du nur mit Travelerruten reisen? 
30 - 50 Lbs bezeichnet die Materialklasse. Davon erfaßt sind die Schnurstärke, welche in Lbs angegeben ist, wie auch die Größenangaben der Ruten und Rollen, wobei bei Ruten die Angaben teilweise etwas ungenau sind.
Auch bei den Ködern kann man schnell ein Vermögen investieren. Wobbler und Lures gibt es in allen Größen Farben etc. Man sollte sich eine Grundausrüstung zulegen. Wobei ich im Gegensatz zu Wodi bessere Erfahrungen mit den Yo-Zouris Wobblern gemacht habe.


----------



## MÖÖÖÖP (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wohin in 2006*

hallo wodibo

ich habe die vergangene woche ausgiebig mit der suche nach geeignetem material verbracht

ein gerätehändler hat mir nun diverse ruten und rollen empfohlen die seiner meinung nach für meinen geplanten urlaub,für das von dir genannte urlaubsziel und die von dir genannten fische durchaus geeignet wären

seine listen

2 ruten shimano tiagra 20-30 lbs 
2 rollen shimano tiagra 30
monofilschnur sufix 32 lbs

oder

2 ruten penn millennium 20 oder 30 lbs
2 rollen penn international 20 t oder 30
monofilschnur sufix 32 lbs

oder

2 rollen avet 30
2 ruten penn international ara 30
monofilschnur sufix 32 lbs

als köder 


lures 

von moldcraft super chugger in 9" oder wide range 9"
chaos lures in 9"
catchy tackle lures in 9" oder 12"

jeweils in den farben schwarz rot und grün gelb sowie in rosa weiß oder blau weiß


wobbler

rapala magnum in 18 und 24 cm mit metallschaufeln
yo-zuri wobbler in vergleichbarer größe modell hydro magnum
farben makrele sardine silber orange gold
yo-zuri bonita in 7" farbe firetiger oder makrele


wirbel

hochseewirbel schwarz brüniert 120-180 lbs von sovik

harness oder sitzharness von braid


außerdem

stabile und rostfreie zange
scharfes filetiermesser
ködenadeln
haken 7/0 an 120-150 lbs fluocarbon vorfach 2 m lang zum livebaitfischen
haken 7/0 an 120-150 lbs stahldraht 7x7 2 m lang zum livebaitfischen


da du hier ganz offensichtlich am meisten erfahrung mit dieser art der fischerei hast würde mich deine persönliche meinung insbesondere in bezug auf die ruten und rollen sehr interessieren

oder hättest du einen anderen ggf. auch gerne abweichenden vorschlag
zu diesen komponenten


----------



## wodibo (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wohin in 2006*

Danke für die Blumen aber ich bin kein Gerätefreak :m
Bei den Ruten würde ich eine Klasse höher gehen. Also 30-50 lbs. Sie sollten Griffgeteilt sein und (für meinen Geschmack) max. ne halbe Aktion haben (komm grad nicht aufs Fremdwort).
Zu den Rollen überlass iich den Spezies das Wort.
Farben der Kunstköder: Wann willst Du fahren. Ich war bisher bei Monsun unten und da ist das Wasser trüb. Daher war nur die Farbe Hellblau fängig. Achte daruf das Du swimming Wobbler nimmst. 
Schwarze Wirbel ist ein Muß! Lass Dir keine silbernen andrehen.
Zange und Fieltiermesser brauchst Du nicht extra kaufen. Auf dem Boot sind Boys die den Fisch gaffen und abschlagen. Wenn der erste Baracuda an Bord ist, wirst Du dafür dankbar sein :m
Lass der Crew ein Trinkgeld da und schenke Ihr den Fisch. Ich hab dann im Hafen gefragt wie sie den Fisch zubereiten und schwups war ich Abends in Ihrem Haus und es gab Fisch auf Ceylonesisch....Oberlegger #6


----------



## Ansgar (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wohin in 2006*

Moin,

also, ich habe jetzt auch noch mal ein paar Fragen ) 

1) Was ist denn die Groesser der Fische, die Du da erwartest? 
(Rechtfertigt die Fischgroesse die Anschaffung 2er brandneuer 30er/50er Kombos? Fuer nen 20 Pfund Barrakuda oder so braucht man keine 50IBS Rute.
Einen Sitzharness brauchst Du dafuer auch garantiert nicht - der ist eher was zum fischen mit der 80er aus dem Fighting Chair)

2) Wie haeufig kommst Du danach noch zum "Hochsee"fischen - und was ist das fuer Dich? 
(Es koennte sein, dass sich je nach zukuenftigem Einsatz das Geraet als zu leicht / zu schwer erweist. Generell waere es sehr unueblich sich bereits vor der allerersten Ausfahrt Geraet zu kaufen - waere besser erstmal mit Leihgeraet loszuziehen und Erfahrung zu sammeln, und zu sehen, was Du wirklich machen willst)

3) Willst Du immer mit den beiden Kombos auf die gleichen Fische los?
(Sonst wuerde es Sinn machen, z.B. ne 30er und ne 50er zu kaufen um unterschiedlich grosse Koeder zu trollen/unterschiedliche Arten zu befischen)

4) Hast Du da ein Boot, mit dem Du Lures trollen gehen kannst oder wirst Du vermutlich eher mit einheimischen Fischern los und Life bait / dead bait fischen
(In dem Fall braeuchtest Du die Kunstkoeder nicht?)


Generell: Die Shimanos/Penns sind sicher okay, in der Tat ist das vielerorts der Standard. Damit machst Du nichts verkehrt. Bei den Ruten gibt es besseres - aber meist nicht von der Stange und in Dtland schwer zu bekommen. Und meist kosten die Ruten denn auch etwas mehr. 
Geteilte Ruten mag ich garnicht - aber da scheiden sich die Geister.

Falls Du Shimano Rollen kaufst hast Du die Wahl zwischen der neuen "A" Serie und der alten guenstigeren Version. Liegt an Dir, ich wuerde vermutlich versuchen, die aeltere guenstig zu bekommen - so dramatisch sind die Vorteile der neuen m.E. nicht fuer Dich als Anfaenger. In der 30er Klasse wuerde ich evtl eh auf ne Avet ausweichen - sparst nochmal 200$ und kriegst was vergleichbares. Oberhalb 30 mag ich persoenlich die Tiagras lieber. Nimm ein Wide model wegen der Schnurfassung (insbesondere wenn Du durchgehend Mono fischt)

Fuer den Harness wuerde ich Stand up Harness von Black Magic kaufen.

Schnur ist Standard oft die Berkeley Trilene aber Sufix ist auch fein.

Kunstkoeder sehen okay aus. Allerdings ist 9" oder 12" schon etwas krass an ner 30er(!) - kommt zwar auf Deine Zielfische an, aber wenn die nen 12" essen (das ist ein 35cm Lure ...) wuerde ich auch evtl eher auf ne komplette 50IBS Kombo umstellen, ausserdem macht die 30er sonst schon beim Trollen ein "U" ) ... Und anstatt 7/0 Haken zum Baitfischen vielleicht angesichts dieser Fischgroessen ein paar 14/0er?
Achso, und riggen musst Du Deine Lures natuerlich auch noch - denn die Trolling Lures kommen meist nicht gerigt - d.h. dafuer brauchst Du eh separat noch Haken...
Bei den Farben wuerde ich mich nicht verrueckt machen - erkundige Dich mal, was vor Ort die gaengigen Baitfische sind - und richte Dich danach...
Braidrunner waeren evtl sonst auch noch was. 

Solvik Wirbel wuerde ich nicht nehmen - Yo zuri oder Sampo.

Koedernadeln? Ja, aber das ist eher ein Rigging Kit, als die bei uns ueblichen Koedernadeln. Riggst Du die toten Fische mit auf, damit sie gerade schwimmen. Fuer Lifebait sind Koedernadeln nicht notwendig (Einfache Ankoederung unterhalb der Rueckenflosse). 
Falls Du Lifebait fischen willst - was ich absolut nicht leiden kann - waere ne Bitte nimm Circle Hooks, damit hakst Du Deine Fische im Maul und kannst sie gut releasen... Und ne andere Bitte waere koedere Deine Koederfische nicht durch die Augen an, wie das hier ueblich ist... (dafuer braeuchtest Du dann auch wieder ne Nadel)

Ansonsten brauchst Du auch noch Crimps und ein Crimping tool (Vorsicht: fuer Mono brauchst Du ein anderes als fuer Stahl), sonst wird das alles nichts...

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## freibadwirt (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wohin in 2006*

Hallo
würde dir auch eine 30 iger und eine50iger Ausrüstung empfehlen.Ob sich Anschaffung lohnt must du aber selbst Entscheiden.Als Köder kann ich dir noch Manns Wobbler in den Größen 25+ und 30+ empfehlen .Habe immer recht gut auf die Teile gefangen.#6 
@ Ansgar 
was sind eigentlich Crimps und Crimping tool und was macht man damit.
Gruß Freibadwirt|wavey: |wavey: |wavey:


----------



## wodibo (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wohin in 2006*

Also ich hab mit meiner heißgeliebten und inzwischen ca. 15 Jahre alten Cormoran Seacor in 30 lbs gefischt und hätte mir mitunter eine etwas stärkere Rute gewünscht. Hab zwar alles rausbekommen aber ab und an kam schon das chronische Aftersausen. 
Ich hab nur vom Fischerboot aus geschleppt und wir fingen ausschließlich Bara, Kingfisch (beide so um die 1-1,2 Meter) und Yellowthuns. Am 30iger Gerät ist das für mich ein Erlebnis gewesen :m
Naturköder und poppern war nicht im Programm.


----------



## Ansgar (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wohin in 2006*



			
				freibadwirt schrieb:
			
		

> @ Ansgar
> was sind eigentlich Crimps und Crimping tool und was macht man damit.
> Gruß Freibadwirt|wavey: |wavey: |wavey:



Hallo Freibadwirt,

entschuldige bitte die Konfusion, aber ich kenne leider die deutschen Woerter nicht. Crimps sind diese kleinen Aluminiumhuelsen, die man statt Knoten benutzen kann. Die benutzt man insbesondere bei staerkerer Schnur, weil man die nicht mehr (gut) knoten kann. 
Das Zusammendruecken dieser Alu - crimps (gibt auch anderes Material aber ich verwende immer Alu-Crimps) erfolgt mit dem crimping tool. Das ist also nur ne Zange, die diese Huelsen rund zusammendrueckt. 

Ist das klar geworden?

Kann mal einer mit den dt. Begriffen weiterhelfen??

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## Sailfisch (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wohin in 2006*



			
				Ansgar schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mal einer mit den dt. Begriffen weiterhelfen??
> 
> All the best
> Ansgar



Soweit mir bekannt werden hier auch nur die englischen Begrifflichkeiten verwendet!


----------



## Ansgar (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wohin in 2006*

Moin,

mir ist das immer etwas peinlich, wenn ich im Deutschen Wortfindungsschwierigkeiten habe, daher habe ich mal im Internet gesucht und ich glaube ich habe das Wort gefunden - Quetschhuelsen bzw. eine Klemm/Quetschhuelsenzange?! 
Ist das richtig? Machte aber intuitiv Sinn - sind kleine Huelsen und die werden gequetscht...

Also, hoffe das hilft (auch dem Herrn Moderator? :q)
Ansgar


----------



## Sailfisch (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wohin in 2006*



			
				Ansgar schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> mir ist das immer etwas peinlich, wenn ich im Deutschen Wortfindungsschwierigkeiten habe, daher habe ich mal im Internet gesucht und ich glaube ich habe das Wort gefunden - Quetschhuelsen bzw. eine Klemm/Quetschhuelsenzange?!
> Ist das richtig? Machte aber intuitiv Sinn - sind kleine Huelsen und die werden gequetscht...
> ...



Danke Mitglied! :q :q :q 

Sind die richtigen Begriffe, werden aber hier nicht benutzt, jedenfalls nicht von den Leuten die ich kenne. Sollte aber der Aufklärung zuträglich sein.


----------



## wodibo (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wohin in 2006*

Jepp Klemm/ Quetschhülsen ist perfekt :m
Damit hab ich mir die Stahlvorfächer zusammengeknüppert.


----------



## freibadwirt (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wohin in 2006*

Hallo
Danke ich weiß jetzt auch was Sache ist.
Gruß Freibadwirt|wavey:


----------



## Jetblack (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wohin in 2006*

@möööp

Ansgar hat recht mit dem "erstmal reinschnuppern"

Falls Interesse besteht könntest Du eine Rolle von mir leihen. Es gibt da was neues von AVET, was auch unser Herr "down under" noch nicht kennt  - EXW30/2 Quad. Die Größe einer 30er und Leistung einer 50-80er. Damit hättest Du mit einer Rolle zumindest hier die Option einen weiten Bereich abzudecken.

Gruß Jetblack


----------



## Ansgar (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wohin in 2006*



			
				Jetblack schrieb:
			
		

> @möööp
> 
> Ansgar hat recht mit dem "erstmal reinschnuppern"
> 
> ...




Moin Jetblack,

Was soll das denn heissen? Wieso kenne ich das denn dann noch nicht??  
Haettest Du ja laengst mal aktiv werden koennen ...

Gleich mal zurueck gefragt - hat die immer noch ne Uebersetztung von ca 4/1, 2/1 - oder ist die schneller?? Dann waere das mal ne Option zum Jiggen - da hatte ich naemlich gerade ne Trinidad 40 im Auge....

Bezgl Deiner Empfehlung kann der gute MOOOP (sorry, meine Tastatur hat keine OE's und ich vergesse immer den code dafuer und hatte gerade keine Lust, die Tastatur umzustellen) natuerlich nur was mit der 30er anfangen, wenn er nicht durchgehend Mono fischt - bei 80er Mono auf ner 30er sieht das naemlich schlecht aus...

Also, all the best (und gibb mol bidde info zwecks Avet...)
Ansgar


----------



## Jetblack (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wohin in 2006*

@Ansgar, 
Die Rollentypen ist erst seit ein paar Tagen fertig, wobei die Quad die Letzte war (kurz vor Weihnachten). Ein paar Infos zur Rolle gibt's schon hier: http://www.70grad-nord.de/ex30-2-gang0.html - wobei ich auch noch kein Bild von der "Neuen" hab. 
Die Quad dürfte antriebsseitig ca. 12-15mm breiter und noch 250 Gramm schwerer sein, ob das dann nicht zum Jiggen etwas heftig wird ... ? Bremskraft: knapp 35 kg lt Hersteller.

Sicher ist die Rolle nur mit Geflochtener/Mono Kombi zu fischen, wenn man die hohe Bremskraft ausnutzen will ..... sonst steht man zu schnell mit "runter gelassener Hose" da  

Gruß Jetblack


----------



## MÖÖÖÖP (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wohin in 2006*

ich hatte ja von wodibo den hinweis bekommen das das revier selbst für diese fischerei gut sein soll

er sagte aber auch das die boote vor ort nicht ausreichend ausgerüstet sein könnten,daher habe ich ihn auch nach den zu erwarteten fischarten gefragt
weil sich ja wohl alleine darauf die auswahl der benötigten geräte stützen
dürfte

aufgrund seiner relativ genauen angaben und seinen eigenen erfahrungen hat er mir dann die zu erwarteten fischarten und größen benannt und aufgrund
dieser detaillierten auskünfte habe ich mir bei meinem händler angebote eingeholt

alle euren eingebrachten einwände finde ich zwar informativ aber leider spiegeln sie in den meisten fällen lediglich persönliche vorlieben und den jeweiligen geschmack des jeweiligen verfassers wieder

ich denke das mir mit den sachkundigen informationen die ich von wodibo erhalten habe ausreichend und am besten weitergeholfen wurde

ich werde mir wohl die 2 kombinationen aus avet ruten und rollen zulegen
und dann vor ort sehen ob die entscheidung richtig war

danke für eure bemühungen


----------



## Sailfisch (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wohin in 2006*



			
				MÖÖÖÖP schrieb:
			
		

> alle euren eingebrachten einwände finde ich zwar informativ aber leider spiegeln sie in den meisten fällen lediglich persönliche vorlieben und den jeweiligen geschmack des jeweiligen verfassers wieder


Selbstverständlich werde ich in Zukunft davon Abstand nehmen Dich mit meinen persönlichen Vorlieben zu belasten. Es freut mich, daß Du mit Wodi einen objektiven Experten gefunden hast, dessen Urteil Du vertraust.
Ich bitte um Verständnis, daß meine Beiträge so subjektiv geprägt waren, aber ich sehe beim Diskussionsaustausch keine andere Möglichkeit als die eigenen Erfahrungen einzubringen. 
In diesem Sinne wünsche ich Dir viel Erfolg bei Deinem Trip.


----------



## Rausreißer (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wohin in 2006*



			
				MÖÖÖÖP schrieb:
			
		

> ich hatte ja von wodibo den hinweis bekommen das das revier selbst für diese fischerei gut sein soll
> 
> er sagte aber auch das die boote vor ort nicht ausreichend ausgerüstet sein könnten,daher habe ich ihn auch nach den zu erwarteten fischarten gefragt
> weil sich ja wohl alleine darauf die auswahl der benötigten geräte stützen
> ...



Na macht ja nix, ich denke das machen die Boardies, die sich die Mühe machen, sinnvolle Schriftzeichen aneinander zu reihen gern und aus freien Stücken und ohne nach dem altem Goethe zu gucken der da formulierte: "Zwar weiß ich viel, doch will ich alles wissen!"
Wie auch immer das von Goethe gemeint war.

Wenn Du dich für effektives Big Game-Reise-Geschirr interessierst kommst Du um die Shimano TLD II als 30er oder 50er nicht drumrum.
Tadelloses Gerät. Mehr Gewicht zu schlepen lohnt sich nicht, nach meiner Meinung.
Das Bremssystem ist legendär und der Kunststoffrahmen bringt ernorme Gewichtsvorteile.

Von Penn gibt es mit der Formular-Reihe ein ähnliches, etwas schwereres Angebot.
Damit habe ich aber keine Erfahrungen, da kann Holk Dir etwas mehr zu erzählen.
Was die Avets angeht, bin ich obwohl ich mir die 1,5 Jahre lang angucke, immer noch etwas skeptisch. Klar das Jackblack die hier verkauft, geht ja auch in Ordnung aber die Bremse, hmm.

Irgendwas ist ja immer.|rolleyes :m 

R.R.#h


----------



## wodibo (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wohin in 2006*

Mönsch Kai, welche Laus ist Dir über die Leber gelaufen????

@MÖÖÖÖP
Versteh jetzt Deine Antwort nicht. Ich hab Dir auch ausdrücklich geschrieben das ich kein Gerätefreak bin und da von anderen Membern sicher bessere Vorschläge zum Tackle kommen. Und die sind dann auch gekommen :m 
Mit 20-30 lbs Gerät würde ich nicht angeln, weil es mir zu riskant wäre, da ich nicht so viel Erfahrung hab wie andere Big Gamer hier. Andere gehen sicher mit solchem Gerät los und haben Erfolg.
Ich möchte mit 30-50 lbs auf der sicheren Seite sein, da durchaus in Riffnähe auch mal ein Großer sein kann.


----------



## MÖÖÖÖP (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wohin in 2006*

hallo wodibo und kai

ich denke das mein anderes posting etwas falsch verstanden wurde

natürlich steht es jedem frei seine persönlichen meinungen oder vorlieben zu nennen denn auch daraus ergeben sich immer neue aspekte zu den geräten ködern und methoden

aber ihr merkt ja sicher selbst das es selbst unter schon erfahreneren anglern
schier unendlichen diskussionsstoff und unendlich viele meinungen zu jedem detail und zu jeder facette dieser angelart gibt

wonach soll ich mich -als in dieser richtung unerfahrener angler -denn nun genau richten bei so vielen unterschiedlichen aussagen von verschiedenen anglern

einfach mit endlos vielen fachbegriffen,gegenfragen und beiträgen die eigentlich mit meinen fragen direkt nichts zu tun haben um sich zu werfen und dieses scheinbar ohnehin schwere thema dadurch noch viel unübersichtlicher zu gestalten halte ich persönlich einfach für einen weniger guten weg

wodibo hatte mir ganz kurz und klar gesagt wo man hochseeangeln mit einem familienurlaub verbinden kann

punkt

dann hatte er mir in kurzen klaren worten erklärt das er selbst schon vor ort war die gegebenheiten dort selbst kennt und dort diese oder jene fischart gefangen hat

punkt

dann hat er mir erklärt was ich in etwa für gerät eben für diese fischarten und dieses revier benötigen würde

punkt

und mit diesen kurzen und klaren informationen kann ich im moment
und in meiner situation eben derzeit am meisten anfangen

die anderen verfasser waren wohl selbst noch nicht an dem von wodibo genannten reiseziel und können somit auch wohl nur vom hörensagen her aussagen zu dieser destination treffen

entschuldigung das ist ganz sicher nicht böse gemeint 

aber auf eine einfache frage eine einfache und klare antwort geben ist doch gegenüber einem anfänger sinnvoller und fairer als eine für den neuling nur noch verwirrendere diskussion um die vorzüge dieser oder jener köderfarbe anzufangen

tellement écime, ainsi beaucoup d'avis


----------



## Jetblack (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wohin in 2006*

@möööp - ich versteh Dich nicht ganz! Du hast viele Tips und Anregungen für Dein Vorhaben bekommen, einige direkt auf den Punkt, andere evtl. ein wenig pauschaler, aber dennoch zielgerichtet.



> aber auf eine einfache frage eine einfache und klare antwort geben ist doch gegenüber einem anfänger sinnvoller und fairer als eine für den neuling nur noch verwirrendere diskussion um die vorzüge dieser oder jener köderfarbe anzufangen



Aus meiner Sicht "NEIN" - viele Antworten waren auch darauf ausgerichtet Geld zu sparen, und zwar DEINES ! indem Sie die Verwendbarkeit von Gerät etwas pauschaler betrachten und ggf. Alternativen aufzeigen. 

Das magst Du sehen, erkennen und annehmen ... oder auch nicht! - weiteren Input zu diesem Thread wirst Du von mir sicherlich nicht mehr lesen müssen.


----------



## MÖÖÖÖP (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wohin in 2006*

ich glaube nicht das ich danach gefragt hatte wie ihr mir am besten beim geld
sparen helfen könnt

ich hatte klar und eindeutig nach einem reiseziel gefragt an dem hochseefischen möglich ist und im weiteren verlauf -nachdem das ziel feststand- hatte ich nach zu erwartenden fischarten gefragt und nach dem nötigen gerät hierfür

wie ist mir denn damit zielgerichtet geholfen, mich nach meinen mir selbst noch völlig unbekannten vorlieben- willst du kleine fische fangen oder große,mit kleinen oder großen angelruten,mit gelben oder grünen ködern-zu fragen

darauf habe ich doch selbst noch keine antwort

also denke ich nach wie vor das weniger -wie so oft- einfach mehr ist


----------



## Jetblack (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wohin in 2006*

@Mööööp -  unter den eben und oben von Dir genannten Aspekten gebe ich gerne klein bei und/oder auch Recht, - und daher ziehe ich hiermit mein Angebot auf Leihstellung einer - aus meiner Sicht adequaten - Rolle zurück !!. Angel wie Du willst ! - und ich wünsch Dir viel Erfolg dabei.

Jetblack


----------



## walhalla (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wohin in 2006*

Hallo,

Habe gerade Deine Fragen zum Tackle gelesen. Das ist eins meiner Lieblingsthemen. Bin gerade aus Ascension zurueck vom Materialtesten. Habe in 3 Wochen 7 Ruten zerbrochen und auch einiges an Schnur , Tackle usw.
Die Ruten waren u.a. von Penn und Shimano.
Mit Shimano Rollen bist Du bestens bedient, Tiagra und auch TLDs sind super Reels. Auch die Stella is hervorragend....habe in 10 Stunden ca 27 Tuna mit 60 bis 70 Pfund und 25 lb Bremseinstellung gefangen und einen 2 stuendigen Kampf mit einem 200 lb Yellowfin gehabt. Die Rolle hat alles super ueberstanden.
Koennte hier noch seitenlang ueber Tackle schreiben, sprengt aber den Rahmen.

Gruesse
Matthias


----------



## MÖÖÖÖP (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wohin in 2006*

hallo matthias

vielen dank für deine informationen bezüglich der tiagra rollen

wie du meiner anfrage weiter oben entnehmen konntest hatte ich unter anderem diese rollen von meinem händler angeboten bekommen

seine alternativen dazu waren rollen von avet oder von penn
alle in den 20 beziehungsweise 30 lbs versionen
die genauen bezeichnungen könntest du meiner weiter oben zu findenden
einkaufsliste entnehmen

zu welchen der angebotenen rollen würdest du persönlich tendieren

welche ruten könntest du in der ensprechenden gewichtsklasse empfehlen

mir wurde zu ruten geraten die einteilig sind bzw eine asymetrische teilung 
kurz über dem griff aufweisen

die länge sollte laut meinem händler bei 1,80 m-2,10 m liegen

vielleicht hättest du auch noch ein paar tips zur köderfrage

danke


----------



## walhalla (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wohin in 2006*

Ich wuerde 
shimano Rollen nehmen, entweder Tiagras, Tlds ( nur die 30er oder kleiner) und fuer Jigging und spinning die Stellas.

Ruten fische ich Custom made mit Calstar Blanks. Meiner Meinung nach deutlich besser im Bezug auf Haltbarkeit , und natuerlich auch optisch meist schoener.

Kunstkoeder ist viel Geschmacksache....ich fische Cedar Plugs, Jet heads oder Wobbler . Pelagic hat meiner Meinung nach den besten Wobbler auf dem Markt, laueft auch noch bei 20 knoten und hat eine viel laengere Lebenserwartung als Rapalla etc)
Gruesse
Matthias


----------



## MÖÖÖÖP (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wohin in 2006*

hallo matthias

danke für deine sehr präzisen informationen

könntest du mir für die von dir genannten komponenten-insbesondere der ruten-auch zuverlässige bezugsadressen nennen

um beschaffung der rollen habe ich inzwischen schon meinen händler gebeten

köder werde ich mir dann sowohl als auch beschaffen lassen

danke


----------



## Ansgar (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wohin in 2006*



			
				MÖÖÖÖP schrieb:
			
		

> einfach mit endlos vielen fachbegriffen,gegenfragen und beiträgen die eigentlich mit meinen fragen direkt nichts zu tun haben um sich zu werfen und dieses scheinbar ohnehin schwere thema dadurch noch viel unübersichtlicher zu gestalten halte ich persönlich einfach für einen weniger guten weg
> 
> aber auf eine einfache frage eine einfache und klare antwort geben ist doch gegenüber einem anfänger sinnvoller und fairer als eine für den neuling nur noch verwirrendere diskussion um die vorzüge dieser oder jener köderfarbe anzufangen




Ich nehme mal an, dass ich damit gemeint war? 

Vielen Dank MOOOP, fuer Deine freundliche Einschaetzung meiner gut gemeinten Hilfe, die sich aus unzaehligen Gespraechen mit anderen Blue Water Anglern und einigen Jahren eigener Erfahrung in diesem Bereich ergeben haben. Jeder, der Ahnung hat, wird Dir sagen, dass meine Fragen Sinn machen - und die Begriffe haettest Du auf Nachfrage hin sicher erklaert bekommen (Bzw habe ich sie doch schon selber erklaert?!). 

Tut mir leid, aber die Vorschlaege eines anderen Boardies (bzw in Deinem Fall gleich mehrerer Boardies), der sich offensichtlich Muehe gemacht hat, sich in die eigene Situation hereinzuversetzen und sich die Zeit genommen hat, Information bereitzustellen so plump abzuqualifizieren empfinde ich persoenlich als sehr unhoeflich und so habe ich das hier im Board auch noch nicht erlebt - machst Du das immer so?
Ich aergere mich richtig, dass ich mir die Zeit genommen habe, Dir eine qualifizierte Antwort zu geben.Gehe Du man mit Deinen 12" Lures an der 30er trollen - anscheinend ist Dir ne kurze falsche Antwort ja lieber als eine sinnvolle diffizilere. 

Dann haettest Du den Thread doch lieber nach Wodibo's Erfahrunsgbericht beenden koennen, wenn es Dir hier nur um seine Beitraege/Info's ging. 

Ansgar


----------



## Ansgar (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wohin in 2006*



			
				MÖÖÖÖP schrieb:
			
		

> 1) ich glaube nicht das ich danach gefragt hatte wie ihr mir am besten beim geld
> sparen helfen könnt
> 
> 2) wie ist mir denn damit zielgerichtet geholfen, mich nach meinen mir selbst noch völlig unbekannten vorlieben- willst du kleine fische fangen oder große,mit kleinen oder großen angelruten,mit gelben oder grünen ködern-zu fragen
> ...




Achso, 
zwei Kommentare noch

1) Na denn man los - Shimano Tiagra 30W, die neue A Serie, ist zwar nicht notwendigerweise besser als die Avet aber teuerer ;+ 

2) Wenn Du selber noch keine Ahnung hast was Du willst, solltest Du Dir vorher Ahnung beschaffen, sonst wirst Du mit 90% Wahrscheinlichkeit was falsches kaufen... 
Deswegen ist das statement mit weniger ist mehr einfach logisch falsch. 
Warum jemand lieber BEWUSST ne falsche Antwort als ueber ne richtige nachzudenken?? ;+ 
Aber ist ja egal - sollst ja Deine eigenen Erfahrungen zu machen...

Am Ende aller Tage laeuft sich das schon alles zurecht    

Ansgar


----------



## freibadwirt (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wohin in 2006*

@ Ansger
#6 #6 #6 #6 #6 #6 
Gruß Freibadwirt#h #h #h


----------



## MÖÖÖÖP (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wohin in 2006*

hallo ansgar

genau das meine ich

endlose postings schreiben und damit eigentlich doch nichts zum thema sagen

dein qualifizierter beitrag zu den klemmhülsen hat mich ja auch wirklich viel weitergebracht

sicher ich stehe am anfang 
aber gerade da ist es wohl wichtiger erst einmal die 
wo-frage zu klären und dann die frage nach den größeren gerätschaften
wie zuverlässigen ruten rollen schnur ködern kurz klar und kompetent zu beantworten
ob ich meine köder dann irgendwann mit silbernen klemmhülsen montiere oder mit schwarzen ist für anfänger wohl erst einmal nicht wirklich von interesse
-selbst wenn das dein absolutes fachgebiet ist

meine köder bekomme ich übrigens von meinem händler-der selbst erfahrener hochseeangler ist- fertig montiert geliefert

und ob ich mehr geld für eine rolle ausgeben will oder weniger für eine genau so gute ist letztendlich wirklich mein problem

für mich ist nur wichtig das sie stabil und zuverlässig ist und sonst nichts

ausser von wodibo und von matthias sind nunmal auch fast keine 
wirklich qualifizierten beiträge gekommen -was mich ein wenig an der wirklichen kompetenz verschiedener member hier doch stark zweifeln lässt

auch die reaktionen sprechen ja zum grossen teil für sich

sobald man höflich darum bittet das ständige abschweifen vom eigentlichen thema zu unterlassen wird man selbst noch kritisiert

sehr sinnvoll und besonders konstruktiv


----------



## Ansgar (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wohin in 2006*

Moin,

ich glaube bei Deinem subtilen Stil und bei Deiner freundlichen Reaktion bezueglich gut gemeinter Hilfe wirst Du Dir noch ne Menge Freunde hier machen.    
Dass Du als totaler Neuling in diesem Forum und in dieser Angelart meinst, Dir ein Urteil ueber die Qualitaet von anderen Membern (ging ja nicht nur um mich) zu erlauben zeigt etwas ueber Deinen Charakter - nicht ueber unseren. 

Und - Du grosser Zyniker einer winzigen meiner vielen hilfreichen zusaetzlichen Information bezgl der Klemmhuelsen - Der Tip bezgl schwarzer statt silberner (Wirbel uebrigends!) kam von Wodibo. Aber macht ja nichts, weiter so MOOOP!    

Fuer mich die groesste Zynik in diesem ganzen Thread ist, dass Du  ungluecklicherweise (fuer Dich) nicht einmal verstanden hast, dass wir genau Dein Thema qualifiziert diskutiert haben. 

Also komm MOOOP - ich freue mich schon auf Deine Antwort (und Du wirst mir nachsehen, dass ich zu Deinem Beitrag hier nichts mehr schreiben werde)
Ansgar


----------



## wodibo (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wohin in 2006*

@MÖÖÖÖP
ich weiß zwar nicht warum Du mich über den grünen Klee lobst und die Antworten der Profis so negativ behandelst aber das muß ich wohl auch nicht verstehen.
Du wolltest wissen wo Du einen Familienurlaub mit Angeln verbinden kannst. Ich hab Dir dazu meine Erfahrungen mit Sri Lanka gegeben. Als ich das letzte Mal da war, gabs noch kein AB. Heute würde ich, bevor ich da nochmals hinfahre (was sicher ist), erstmal die Profis hier um Ratschläge bitten, da die Jungs 
1.) auf dem neuesten Stand sind und
2.) absolut hilfsbereit auch gegenüber Newbis sind.

Ich bin jedenfalls heilfroh das hier so viele Antworten gekommen sind und hab mir diesen Thread abgespeichert!!!!


----------



## Timmy (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wohin in 2006*

Selten so einen sympathisch fragenden Newbie erlebt. Ich find´s gaaaanz toll einen so honoren Herren unter uns zu wissen!






Wenn Du wieder mal irgend etwas wissen möchtest, wende Dich vertrauenvoll an jemanden, der es mag von oben herab behandelt zu werden.#q 

Ich mag das nicht!


----------



## BIG WHITE (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wohin in 2006*

@MÖÖÖÖP

Hier mein Vorschlag:

kurz und schmerzlos, Geld spielt bei Dir eh keine Rolle; 

Familienurlaub+beste Fangaussichten+saubere Hotels+super Boote =

Australien(Cairns z.B.)



Big game Tackle:  Ruten nur von Normic (Cairns Gold z.B.)oder Ian Miller
                        (Rest ist Schrott !!)
                         Rolle bis 30lbs nur Tiburon smart shift
                         ab 30lbs Duel 2 Gang u.U.Accurate (leider sehen sie recht
                         billig aus)

Schleppköder: Bluebarth oder Pakulas o.Ä. (Moldcrafts sind billig und ganz
                    aus Gummi)

Sri Lanka(Beruwela/Bentota) ist ungeeignet, war selber vor 4 Jahren da, kaum Boote (2), viele Kackerlacken u.Ä., keine Fische (von Einheimischen ist alles im Umkreis von mehreren Seemeilen leergefischt  !)
Kein Strand(Tsunami), also für Familien ungeeignet.

Ich hoffe Dir geholfen zu haben!

Gruß

Big White :m


----------



## wodibo (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wohin in 2006*



			
				BIG WHITE schrieb:
			
		

> Sri Lanka(Beruwela/Bentota) ist ungeeignet, war selber vor 4 Jahren da, kaum Boote (2), viele Kackerlacken u.Ä., keine Fische (von Einheimischen ist alles im Umkreis von mehreren Seemeilen leergefischt  !)
> Kein Strand(Tsunami), also für Familien ungeeignet.



Heeeeeh Du, nix gegen mein Sri Lanka :q
Du meinst sicher die Boote auf dem Bentotariver. Die fahren während des Monsuns eh nicht raus. Ich war im Hafen von Beruwela und hab mir ein Fischerboot besorgt (respektive die Beachboys).
Grad wegen dem Tsunami freu ich mich über jeden, der da hinfährt :m


----------



## BIG WHITE (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wohin in 2006*

@wodibo

 Hey, Du hast mich mißverstanden. Sri Lanka ist ein tolles Reiseziel,
 würde ich jedem empfehlen, gerade jetzt nach dem Tsunami brauchen
 die Leute die Einnahmen, nur der MÖÖÖP will fische fangen und da er keine
 Ahnung vom Big Game hat, würde ich ich ihn doch nicht in eine Gegend 
 schicken wo es schwierig ist einen Fisch zu fangen.
 In Australien dagegen fängt jeder !!!#6

 Gruß

  BIG WHITE


----------



## wodibo (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wohin in 2006*

Alter Schelm :q
Aber mit dem Fangen kann ich nicht so bestätigen. Ich hatte mich mit nem Divemaster angefreundet und die sind immer ganz früh raus zum Tauchen. Danach gabs die Meldung: Fahrt zum Barapoint oder Sharkpoint oder....
Und der Fischer hatte Ahnung vom Geschäft. Ein gutes Abendbrot und Fang für die Besatzung war immer da. Allerdings war es Little Big Game :m
Also immer an der Riffaußenseite lang.


----------



## BIG WHITE (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wohin in 2006*

@wodibo

 ich war, wie Du richtig erkannt hast mit dem Boot vom Bentota Fluß
 unterwegs und zwar mehrmals a 8 Stunden, bis auf einen an Bulämie
 erkrankten Barracuda (lang und dünn) hatte ich nichts gescheites 
 fangen können (auf Rifffische hatte ich keine Lust). 
 Erst wirklich sehr weit draußen konnten wir die ersten Bonito Schwärme  
 sichten,  respektive die Möglichkeit auf etwas größeres, dafür waren aber  
 leider 8 Std. einfach zu kurz.

 Gruß

 Big White


----------



## wodibo (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wohin in 2006*

Wann warst Du da BIG WHITE?

Ich nehme an im Winter, wenn da Trockenzeit ist.
Ich war immer im Sommer bei Monsun. Da kommt soviel Futter vom Fluß, das Du sogar beim Schleppen auf dem Bentotariver Baras fangen konntest.
Hatte 2 Stück direkt unter der Brücke zwischen Beruwela und Bentota. Die stehen mit offenem Maul an den Brückenpfeilern und warten auf vorbeischwimmende Beute. Gibt in der Strömung nen hammerharten Drill #6
Oder aber an der Flußmündung von der kleinen Insel aus.


----------



## BIG WHITE (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wohin in 2006*

Ich war im Winterhalbjahr, machte erst eine ausgedehnte Rundreise, Fischen
war nur so nebenbei, kanns halt nicht lassen!
Der Bentota führte wenig Wasser, die Lagune war mit Müll zugedeckt .
Das Plätzchen an der kleinen Inseln (Mündungsbereich) war verlassen, nur
Kleinzeug. Kann mir aber dennoch gut vorstellen, daß dort einiges geht nur
zu anderen Zeit.

 Gruß

  BW


----------



## MÖÖÖÖP (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wohin in 2006*

hallo ansgar

es tut mir sehr leid wenn ich dich in deiner profianglerehre verletzt haben sollte

aber wenn du ab jetzt zum thema selbst nichts mehr konstruktives beizutragen hast solltest du dir ernsthaft überlegen vielleicht einfach nichts mehr dazu zu schreiben

deine anfeindungen gegen mich finde ich nämlich zum ersten etwas kleingeistig und zum zweiten auch nicht mehr besonders informativ



hallo big white und danke für diese direkten hinweise-
insbesondere zum reiseziel

aber

die gerätefrage hat sich aber inzwischen komplett geklärt
ruten rollen und köder sind seit heute komplett bestellt

ich habe mich bei den rollen für 2 tiagras in der 30 lbs version sowie für 2 tiagras in der 50 lbs version entschieden

bei den ruten habe ich mich für 2 30 lbs modelle aus der 
penn international 2 serie entschieden und für 2 50 lbs ruten der gleichen marke und serie
alle ruten sind asymetrisch-kurz über dem griff- geteilt
allerdings verfügen die schwereren ruten zusätzlich über durchgehende rollerringe-was nach angaben meines händlers bei größeren fischen ein vorteil sein wird

wenn es ansgar zumindest ein bisschen tröstet
für die 50 lbs ruten habe ich mich zusätzlich entschieden weil die 12" Lures für die kleineren ruten wohl doch etwas zu schwer gewesen wären
ich hatte den händler auf deine bedenken hingewiesen und er hat diese durchaus geteilt

die schnur habe ich -in den entsprechenden schnurklassen- von sufix bestellt

für den sicheren transport der ruten wurde mir von meinem händler ein rutentransportrohr -bazooka von flambeau- als rabatt gewährt

gimbal und drillweste stammen von braid

die köder wurden genau so bestellt wie es die einkaufsliste weiter oben ausweist

diverse kleinteile wie messer zangen und ähnliches stammen von accurate


zum reiseziel

cairns würde mich natürlich sehr reizen
ich war bereits einmal in australien-zu den olympischen spielen in sydney leider hatte ich damals keine gelegenheit an einer angelfahrt teilzunehmen

aber mit mittlerweile 2 kleinen kindern möchte ich mir dieses reiseziel lieber doch noch ein bisschen für eine andere angelreise aufsparen
mehr als 24 stunden flug sind mit 2 und 5 jahren wohl etwas zu lang

ich denke nach wie vor das wir mit indonesien -wie von wodibo vergeschlagen- ein reiseziel gefunden haben mit dem alle reiseteilnehmer
recht gut leben können

um erste erfahrungen zu sammeln reichen mir die fische dort bestimmt aus

trotzdem danke für deine klaren und direkten aussagen


----------



## Rausreißer (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wohin in 2006*

Lass doch mal stecken, MÖÖÖÖP.
Dein Posting liest sich einfach schrecklich.
Wenn Du nicht mal Dein Alter angeben möchtes, kann man so doch nicht klarkommen, oder #c 

Es gibt Kriege, die führt man nicht, weil man Sie nur verlieren kann, oder unschöne Verben verwenden muss.  

Nichts für ungut.

R.R. #h


----------



## Ansgar (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wohin in 2006*



			
				MÖÖÖÖP schrieb:
			
		

> hallo ansgar
> 
> es tut mir sehr leid wenn ich dich in deiner profianglerehre verletzt haben sollte
> 
> ...


 
Na MOOOOP,

einen hab ich noch. 

Und zwar moechte ich mich bei Dir bedanken MOOOP. 
Ich moechte mich bei Dir bedanken, dass Du mich vor einen Scheideweg stelltst, MOOOP. 
Ich koennte jetzt versuchen, mit Dir zu argumentieren, Dich zu massregeln, Dich zu kritisieren, Dich herauszufordern, Dich persoenlich zu beleidigen, Dich zu bezichtigen, etc. Aber das ist nicht MEIN Weg, MOOOP. 
Du hast anscheinend ein persoenliches Problem mit mir und ein Newbie bist Du auch nicht, so wie Du hier auftrittst. Aber das ist mir auch egal, MOOOP. 
In 50 Jahren sind wir beide nicht mehr hier und dieser Thread kuemmert kein Schwein....
Und deshalb danke ich Dir MOOOP, weil Du mich als Mensch herausforderst, diesen ersten Weg zu gehen.  

Aber in mir ist kein Aerger, kein Verlangen andere zu beschimpfen und keine Missgunst. In mir sind die Farben des Regenbogens ueber der winterlichen Ostsee, in mir sind die Farben des 1000m tiefen blauen Wassers, in mir ist Frieden MOOOP. 
Und ich muss in diesem wunderbaren tollen Leben nicht diesen ersten Weg gehen, sondern kann Dir einfach ein schoenes Leben wuenschen - und inneren Frieden, MOOOP. 

Und damit schliesse ich diesen Thread fuer mich denn auch endgueltig, wie Du vorgeschlagen hast, denn Du hast Recht, in diesem Thread ist wirklich alles gesagt.

(Ausser vielleicht, dass ich Dich darauf hinweisen moechte, dass Sri Lanka nicht in Indonesien ist - nicht dass Du mit Deinem ganzen neuen Geraet ans falsche Ziel fliegst - sondern eine Insel an der Suedspitze Indiens) 


			
				MÖÖÖÖP schrieb:
			
		

> ich denke nach wie vor das wir mit indonesien -wie von wodibo vergeschlagen- ein reiseziel gefunden haben mit dem alle reiseteilnehmer recht gut leben können



Glueckliche Menschen sind Menschen, denen diese Welt gehoert...

Ansgar


----------



## Ansgar (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wohin in 2006*

BIG WHITE: :m #6 :m #6 :m #6 :m #6  1 A Posting

Ja, die Accurates sehen echt pluennig aus, und billig sind die! 

Und kar, in Australien faengt jeder, sogar jeden Tag und jedes Mal nen 1000 Pfuender ... :q :q :q 

All the best
Ansgar




			
				BIG WHITE schrieb:
			
		

> @MÖÖÖÖP
> 
> Hier mein Vorschlag:
> 
> ...


----------



## Frankitenerffa (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wohin in 2006*

Hallo Mööööp,
Warum machst Du Dir die ganze Sache nicht ganz einfach?:
Fliegst gemütlich nach Teneriffa, setzt mit der Fähre über nach La Gomera, buchst ein Superzimmer im El Parador in San Sebastian und kommst mit mir wann immer Du willst zum Big Game Fischen raus.

7mtr. Fishingboot mit neuen Ruten und Rollen 50iger bis 80iger Zeug vorhanden.
Wenn nix beißt gehen wir mit der Elektro Rolle bis auf 800mtr Tiefe. Da beissen sie immer.
Bei Interesse einfach eine mail an : frank.eb@t-online.de
Für La Gomera Infos: www.mygomera.de
Gruß
Frank


----------

